# 75g brand new



## Steelwind (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for a 75g tank brand new. Any chance you guys know where I can get the cheapest and a fair price? Thanks.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I just bought a new marineland 75 from king eds. Ron had a couple in stock, everywhere else needed to bring them in. It was one of the lowest prices I was quoted.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

King Eds has consistently low prices on tanks.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

They have a couple of Hagen tanks as well. Just not sure if they were 75 or 90 gal.


----------



## Steelwind (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks guys I will go check King Ed out.


----------

